# Pentax to Re-Enter Mirrorless Camera Segment With M-E



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2017)

```
According to a Japanese photographic magazine CAPA, Pentax is going to re-enter the mirrorless market, with an APS-C camera called the M-E.</p>
<p>Translations from Pentax Rumors:</p>
<ul>
<li>Name: Pentax M-E</li>
<li>Mirrorless camera</li>
<li>Unclear whether the sensor size is APS-C or full frame (We’re told it’s APS-C)</li>
<li>Adapter to use K-mount lenses</li>
<li>Tiltable rear LCD, similar to that of the K-1</li>
<li>Retro design like the Pentax MX-1, with a reference to the Pentax KM</li>
</ul>
<p>If such a camera is coming, we’d expect to see some announcements ahead of CP+ next month in Japan.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Tinky (Jan 17, 2017)

I actually loved the design aesthetics of the K-01.

Yes it _was_ pointless, taking the compromises of the SLR form and the compromises of the mirrorless form and delivering a camera with the benefits of neither (i.e. not compact, no phase detect af)

But as something to look at, as something to be seen using, especially with the pancake lens.

I know the purists will shoot me down, but it was quirky and refreshing, and in it's bright colours stood out in a sea of anonymous black or mawkish nostalga (the Nikon D-f could be argued was as similarly pointless, especially the 50mm f1.8g lens that was bundled)

If I didn't already have three systems I would have probably bought one.


----------



## Woody (Jan 18, 2017)

I will LOVE to see Pentax enter the MILC race.

Love the no-holds barred approach by Pentax when it comes to implementation of new technologies in their cameras. They can easily out-do Olympus and Sony in the area of still photography, just not so sure about their video stuff. Panasonic is great for video.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 18, 2017)

Any competition is good for the customer. 
So bring it on!


----------



## Jopa (Jan 18, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Any competition is good for the customer.
> So bring it on!



BRING IT ON!!!  Medium format please, to compete with the Fuji X50S.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 18, 2017)

Tinky said:


> I actually loved the design aesthetics of the K-01.
> 
> Yes it _was_ pointless, taking the compromises of the SLR form and the compromises of the mirrorless form and delivering a camera with the benefits of neither (i.e. not compact, no phase detect af)
> 
> ...



I actually own TWO K-01 cameras! They were so cheap at the end of their life cycle I couldn't resist. They are awesome cameras. I use them mostly with old Pentax manual focus lenses so don't care about AF or a view finder (focus peaking on screen). I use a LCDVF that I hang around my neck when I need to hold the camera up to my eye for stabilization or clearer focusing. I love the native K mount and the size is still very compact. The brick design is fun too! In the Pentax community those cameras are still loved and used by many.


----------



## Tinky (Jan 18, 2017)

pdirestajr said:


> In the Pentax community those cameras are still loved and used by many.



Pleased to hear it. Was a decent sensor at the heart of it all.


----------

